# Rosie after a Month



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't remember exactly how long it has been, but nearly a month since the shavedown. Now she reminds me of a little spaniel of some sort. Her ears are not as long because of Jethro. Jethro has grown so fast and is nearly as big as Rosie. He goes after her tail and ears. The spots don't show up good in the pictures, but they are still prominent. I just can't get her to stand still on the side that is spotted the most. I do love it. I ran a comb--regular hair comb through her hair for the first time this week and no tangles of any sort. I do have to keep the ears washed and combed, but they are not as long as before.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

She's looking good!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:rain:Rosey looks so nice and its not raining at your house! The sisters are so tired of the rain.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Suzi, I have a towel at the back door. Rosie knows to stop and let me wipe her paws. Most of the time she will lift them in order I have done it the same way forever. Then there is the towel to wipe the wet fur. With her hair so short, I don't have to bath her, just let her out in the rain. lol


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you're a good mum Lucile.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She looks so very sweet!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Rosie looks terrific, Lucile! And Jethro looks like a big healthy cat. Do they get along well?

Suzi, we have had enough rain here too! UGH!  Enough already!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Linda, every once in a while Rosie wants to show her dominance over her food or a certain toy. Jethro has a rubber mouse that they fight over and sometimes I have to step in. But they play until they both drop in place and sleep then wake up and play some more. Rosie never used her mouth like most puppies do when play fighting or chasing the chickens. But, Jethro has taught her how to grab the neck with the mouth. He is also teaching her not to bite down with his claws, yet he has never scraatched her. Rosie is teaching him to be a dog so it evens out.


----------

